# 30 e lode



## Dudu678

Cuando hablamos del resultado de un examen, ¿qué quiere decir _30 e lode?_


----------



## Dudu678

Creo que ya lo sé, pero quiero confirmación:

_Cum laude_.


----------



## kolya97

Exacto, es la nota más alta en un examen universitario.


----------



## NoOrK

En la universidad italiana, se puntúa del 1/30.

Un 30 e lode = 30/30 = *Matrícula de honor*

Un 29/30 se concede también matrícula, pero se hace constancia de que la puntuación no es la máxima 

Espero haber solucionado tu duda 

Nos vemos Dudu.


----------



## Dudu678

Sí, sé cómo funcionan las notas, pero lo del _laude_ no lo supe ver.

Muchísimas gracias, de verdad.


----------



## irene.acler

NoOrK said:


> En la universidad italiana, se puntúa del 1/30.
> 
> Un 30 e lode = 30/30 = *Matrícula de honor*
> 
> Un 29/30 se concede también matrícula, pero se hace constancia de que la puntuación no es la máxima
> 
> Espero haber solucionado tu duda
> 
> Nos vemos Dudu.


 
 Dices que a un 29/30 se le concede también matrícula! Nunca he oído esta cosa!!
Y luego un 30 e lode es distinto de 30/30!


----------



## NoOrK

Mi madre da clases en una universidad de cerca Bolzano y si, ella dice que se valora 30/30 = 30 e lode

Lo de 29/30 es en caso excepcional, según el alumno, supongo vaya !


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, nunca lo he oído lo de 29/30 con matrícula, por lo menos en mi universidad no existe!
En mi opinión 30/30 es una cosa, mientras que 30 e lode es otra cosa, es algo más que 30/30...


----------



## kolya97

irene.acler said:


> Dices que a un 29/30 se le concede también matrícula! Nunca he oído esta cosa!!
> Y luego un 30 e lode es distinto de 30/30!


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, 30/30 no es lo mismo que 30 e lode/30. De hecho, si mal no recuerdo, la _commissione di laurea_, al calcular la nota final, da 1 punto por cada cuatro _lodi_.


----------



## NoOrK

A no, quizás me he explicado mal, te cuento.

30 e lode, es la muntuación máxima, pero nunca se dice 29 de lode.
Es decir, que cuando dices 30 e lode, ya es el máximo, pero para lo otro no se dice 29/30, era tan sólo para ofrecer una comparación.

Lo que si se utiliza el 27/30 - 28/30 - 29/30 es en texto escrito:

Ej: http://www.unifi.it/isu/main.php?type=ENG-aru-curriculum

Forze mi sbaglio io, ma mia mamma giura che è questo.

Ci vediamo_


----------



## irene.acler

NoOrK said:


> A no, quizás me he explicado mal, te cuento.
> 
> 30 e lode, es la puntuación máxima, pero nunca se dice 29 de lode.
> Es decir, que cuando dices 30 e lode, ya es el máximo, pero para lo otro *no se dice 29/30,* era tan sólo para ofrecer una comparación.
> 
> Lo que si se utiliza el 27/30 - 28/30 - 29/30 es en texto escrito:
> 
> Ej: http://www.unifi.it/isu/main.php?type=ENG-aru-curriculum
> 
> Forse mi sbaglio io, ma mia mamma giura che è così.
> 
> Ci vediamo_


 
Claro, nunca se dice "29 e lode", o sea que la lode se da sólo si ya tienes 30!
Pero porqué dices que no se dice 29/30? Perdona, pero sigo no entendiendo.

Kolya, es como dices. Te dan 1 punto por cada cuatro _lodi_ cuando tienen que calcular la nota final. Por lo menos, es así en Trento, no sé si tienen otros sistemas en otras universidades italiana.


----------



## kolya97

irene.acler said:


> Kolya, es como dices. Te dan 1 punto por cada cuatro _lodi_ cuando tienen que calcular la nota final. Por lo menos, es así en Trento, no sé si tienen otros sistemas en otras universidades italiana.


 
En La Sapienza de Roma es igual.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, lo del punto por cada cuatro _lodi _no lo sabía, igual será porque no tuve ninguna? 

Me parece que 29/30 sería _sobresaliente_, y tanto 30/30 como 30 cum laude corresponderían a la _matrícula de honor_ española, ¿o no?
Chau


----------



## irene.acler

Mah, entonces para ti también 30/30 y 30 e lode son lo mismo????


----------



## Neuromante

No, 30/30 sigue siendo un sobresaliente.

Por lo demás la Matrícula de honor debería darte gratis la matrícula para una asignatura el año sucesivo. Solo se puede dar una para cada cierto núimero da alumnos (Cosas del dinero) pero sobresalientes, los que el profesor quiera.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, en Italia no es así!! El profesor te da la matrícula si has hecho un buen trabajo, si demuestras que sabes todo lo que hay que saber en una dada asignatura. Es decir, no hay un número limitado de alumnos que pueden obtenerla.


----------



## kolya97

29/30, più che _sobresaliente _è un voto sfigato, non vi pare?


----------



## irene.acler

Ajajajaj, estoy de acuerdo!! O me das 30 y lode, o me das 28!


----------



## xeneize

Jaja, es cierto.
No, no quise decir que 30 y 30 e lode sean exactamente lo mismo, aunque a la hora del promedio sí...¿o no?...
Igual pensé que 30 se correspondería ya a la matrícula de honor, en cambio parece que no...
Y no es, efectivamente, 30 es 10, en España 
La matrícula de honor es la lode.
Chau


----------



## Dudu678

¿Y con cuánto se aprueba? ¿Cuál es la nota mínima?

Porque me da en la nariz que no es un 15...


----------



## kolya97

Con 18/30.

Xeneize: A la hora del promedio dan un punto por cada cuatro _lodi._


----------



## irene.acler

Y en España/países hispanohablantes la nota mínima cual es?


----------



## Pachico

Siempre pensé que la nota mínima fuese 0.


----------



## irene.acler

No, generalmente por debajo del 18/30 eres "NC"= non classificato.


----------



## sabrinita85

kolya97 said:


> Con 18/30.
> 
> Xeneize: A la hora del promedio dan un punto *por cada cuatro *_*lodi*._


¿No eran tres?


----------



## irene.acler

Por aquí son cuatro...no sé si cambia en otras universidades..


----------



## sabrinita85

No sé, en mi universidad me parece que son tres. Bueno que tampoco me interese mucho, jeje... varios 30 y solo un 30 e lode por ahora... así que no me cambia mucho.


----------



## irene.acler

Yo estoy segura que aquí son cuatro (ya lo he experimentado!), pero bueno, puede que varíe, no sé..


----------



## Neuromante

En España el mínimo para aprovar varía según el profesor y su abilidad para manipular las notas.

Va desde un 4,5 hasta un 6,5 pero lo normal sería un 5, otra cosa es que lo respeten. Además, siempre pueden mover el listón mínimo para puntuar. 

Creo que en el expediente no se ponen dígitos sino: Aprobado, notable etc


----------



## xeneize

Hola, en mi universidad de Sassari no creo exista eso del punto cada cuatro lodi, o bien yo no lo sabía, es la primera vez que lo oigo...
Pero no creo, seguro no está.
Por eso, siempre nos dijeron que para el promedio no cambiaba nada si hubiera lode o menos....
Recién pregunté: en Palermo depende de las facultades, en algunas añaden el punto, en otras no.
Acá, lo mínimo para aprobar es 18. Con menos, nada, aplazado, reprobado, no pasaste, pero no te ponen nota.
En Valladolid, donde estudié, lo mínimo es 5.
Si es menos, sí se pone, 4, 4,5....pero no aprobás. Nunca vi a alguno aprobado con 4,5 o algo así.
En Valladolid, en las actas ponen el número: 8, 8,5, 6...Nunca pusieron "notable, sobresaliente" o algo así, siempre el número.
Lo máximo es 10, y luego matrícula de honor.
Chau


----------



## Dudu678

En mi expediente aparece todo con números, incluso los suspensos. Las matrículas aparecen con nota (no necesariamente 10) y MH.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> En mi expediente aparece todo con números, incluso los suspensos. Las matrículas aparecen con nota (no necesariamente 10) y MH.


¿Los suspensos influyen en la nota final de la diplomatura?


----------



## irene.acler

Y MH qué significa?


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Y MH qué significa?


Supongo que Matrícula de Honor.


----------



## Dudu678

Sí, *M*atrícula de *H*onor.

Los suspensos no influyen, dado que no puedes obtener el título hasta que no hayas aprobado. Sí que figura la nota de cada convocatoria.

Aunque, entre que no estudio diplomatura y que no me suena para nada eso de una nota media final, tampoco te sé asegurar.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> Sí, *M*atrícula de *H*onor.
> 
> Los suspensos no influyen, dado que no puedes obtener el título hasta que no hayas aprobado. Sí que figura la nota de cada convocatoria.
> 
> Aunque, entre que no estudio diplomatura y que *no me suena para nada eso de una nota media final*, tampoco te sé asegurar.


Uhm, o sea que no hay una nota final de diplomatura?


----------



## Dudu678

Es que yo te hablo de mi carrera, que no es una diplomatura. Esperemos a ver qué dicen otros foreros.


----------



## NoOrK

Madre mia si que ha dado para habla lo que escribí jeje.

Yo estoy de acuerdo en que se puntúa apartir de 18/30, como clasificados. Por abajo cuenta, pero como "los restantes".

Si que es verdad que como dices tu Dudu, en españa, sea la nota que sea, te la dan, sin paños calientes. La única lógica, es que simplemente sea diferente.

Un saludo a todos_


----------

